# Warum funktioniert hier keine Tastaturabfrage?



## Kidao (23. Apr 2007)

Hallo! 

Hab ein Beispiel für eine Tastaturabfrage gefunden, die ich halbwegs verstehe, nur leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht.
Das Spiel ist ständig auf "auto" und die Tasten werden anscheinend gar nicht abgefragt.

Funktioniert es nur bei mir nicht oder ist da was nicht in Ordnung?
Link zum Beispiel


----------



## ToNyXXL (23. Apr 2007)

musst auf "A" und dann auf "Space" klicken ^^


----------



## Kidao (23. Apr 2007)

Und dann funktioniert's bei dir?
Also bei mir passiert da gar nichts.


----------



## ToNyXXL (23. Apr 2007)

dumme frage, aber haste das applet auch angeklickt? und dann a und leertaste!


----------



## Kidao (23. Apr 2007)

ToNyXXL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dumme frage, aber haste das applet auch angeklickt? und dann a und leertaste!



Sicher 

PS.: Benutze Java 1.6, Linux, Firefox.


----------



## ToNyXXL (23. Apr 2007)

ich auch nur unter windows:
1. applet anklicken
2. "A" klicken
3. Reset mit "Leertaste"
4. Tastatur kannste steuern


----------



## Kidao (23. Apr 2007)

Ich kann rumklicken, soviel ich will, da passiert gar nichts.
Naja, egal, es liegt anscheinend an meinem PC und nicht am Applet selbst, wenn es bei den Anderen funktioniert.
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------

